# Sway Control Equalizer hitch



## flounder boy (Oct 26, 2006)

1,000/10,000 hitch used to tow rv. Used 5 times and comes with 2 5/8” ball. Unfortunately the trailer mounted hardware was left on trailer when it sold. Price is reduced for that reason. Retails for 800 will sell for 450.00.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

